# Cheers Ti22 !



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

I wanted to say thank you to James for detailing a VW Golf that I have just picked up :buffer: The car in general is in great condition but suffered from bad swirlling and marks from the original owners cleaning habits, but after a go over by James it now looks a treat :thumb: 
No pics from me I'm afraid as I picked it up Friday night and it's not stopped raining since ! but the water is beading really well it has to be said, only trouble now is I have two cars that I'm going to have to wash properly from now on !!! :lol:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey buddy, glad you're happy with it!

A few shots I took during the detail..

The paint condition before:










A 50/50










Corrected panel:










Finished vehicle after refining and a coat of Onyx: (no outside shots, this was midnight thursday and it was throwing it down - as well as dark!)























































James

P.S. pretty sure it's the same colour as this Audi.


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Very pleased here James your detail transformed the car completely :thumb:

Red comes to life with some effort it has to be said.... the car certainly does not look it's age now and I don't think I am going to be able to sneak around in it either :lol: 

I've got the pot of Lusso in the car ready for next time I'm passing through :thumb:


----------

